Ask HN: What is your daily routine? - cadeljwatson
======
m_gloeckl
* get up at 6.30 am

* quick breakfast (cup of coffee + piece of fruit), get ready, get dressed

* out the door by 7.05

* commute to office / customer office, arrive at 7.45 - 8am

* check mail, check JIRA tasks, write down what I want to do this day into my notebook

* productive work (requirements analysis & software specification mostly) from 9am - 12

* lunch from 12 - 1pm

* afternoon is usually more meetings, conference calls and less productive work

* leave at 5.30 to 6pm

* arrive home at 6.30pm to 7

* go for a run / work out at the gym / meet with friends

* shower

* dinner

* read book / watch netflix / play games

* in bed by 11pm

------
k0t0n0
> get Up

> gym

> back home

> start pc

> eat

> work

> eat

> work

> bath

> work on random projects

> go for a walk

> work on random projects

> Sleep

------
trwoway
* get up at 8 to 9am

* have breakfast if got up soon

* commute to office for 45 minutes, arrive at 10am

* work

* leave at 6.30 to 7pm

* arrive home 45 minutes later

* dinner

* random web browsing

* sleep at 12am

